# Buy-steroids-Canada thoughts?



## Jswain90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Checking out new sites. Buddy mentioned this one in passing. Was wondering if anyone had good luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

just dont give them all your money.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 12, 2015)

Probably better just sending me all your money and then getting nothing in return.  At least then I can follow up with you and let you know how I spent your money.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 12, 2015)

2 opinions

If it says buy steroids in the name I wouldnt buy from them.

If its a website I wouldnt buy from them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2015)

The name alone is a no


----------



## juiced1106 (Nov 12, 2015)

You're setting yourself up to get scammed or fake gear.  It's the old saying, if it's too good to be true.


----------



## mickems (Nov 12, 2015)

Bad idea. You need better buddies.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been here for a short while and have learned numerous things.  The most repetitive one I see is "DONT BUY STEROIDS FROM THE INTERNET".  Got it?


----------



## Jswain90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was a big fan with Paxton pharm but it shut down. Even had blood work to confirm it. Now that it's out of business I have been getting it locally. Which is fine, but it's always nice to just order it yourself. But looks like y'all are a no on that site lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 12, 2015)

What the other guys said , do your homework they sell Eurochemlabs buti  just checked and they're not on the distributors list , its not hard to source check bro and they are selling primo cheaper than test cyp which is a good indicator that it's bullshit bro


----------



## Jswain90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not exactly skilled with source checking but if it's no good then it's no good


----------



## kellys (Nov 16, 2015)

Do you want to buy raw powder from Canada?


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 16, 2015)

kellys said:


> Do you want to buy raw powder from Canada?



And here is where the 2 post wonder offers you top quality raws for cheap... because he/she already saw how easily you can be swayed to throw money away...


----------



## bigtimer (Nov 17, 2015)

Definatly  a big NO NO


----------

